# Drywall on Brick Fireplace



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm looking for some direction. A client sent me this fireplace and wants it drywalled. I don't have any experience with interior brick so anyone have any suggestions on how to go about this?

My thought process was to anchor 2x4 strapping with tapcons and adhesive then hang my board. Seems simple and effective.

Thanks, Will


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

WBCarpentry said:


> I'm looking for some direction. A client sent me this fireplace and wants it drywalled. I don't have any experience with interior brick so anyone have any suggestions on how to go about this?
> 
> My thought process was to anchor 2x4 strapping with tapcons and adhesive then hang my board. Seems simple and effective.
> 
> Thanks, Will


There's a couple of problems with this project. You have to stay 2" away from the fireplace with all combustibles...so you wont be able to strip it with wood. 

And when I look at the picture I see vents around the firebox. So it's either a heat-a-later (sp) or a heat chamber, which you wont be able to cover up.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Im not real crazy over the color of the brick, but Im sure its the same brick used on the outside.

The Mason did a very nice job laying this chimney with the arch, which matches the arched windows, with the basket weave...

I would hate to see this covered up.


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm not crazy about the drywall idea either.

I would much rather see a combo of stone and stain. Or something to that effect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

WBCarpentry said:


> I'm looking for some direction. A client sent me this fireplace and wants it drywalled. I don't have any experience with interior brick so anyone have any suggestions on how to go about this?
> 
> My thought process was to anchor 2x4 strapping with tapcons and adhesive then hang my board. Seems simple and effective.
> 
> Thanks, Will


What part of the chimney/fireplace does the HO want "drywalled"? I'm wondering if a better apllication might be to just render right onto the brick? The masons/plasterers might know the best product to use for that.

I do agree I like the fireplace but the people want what they want.

"Losers focus on winners, winners focus on winning" TB12


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I've framed out a fireplace once using metal studs. Tile backer and granite not drywall. I'm curious what exactly the clients are envisioning.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I could see you covering it up with wire lath,and do either fux stone, or venetian plaster.

Good luck


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

1-5/8" metal studs. Drywall. Check code for set back as mentioned above.


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

Appreciate the feedback guys. I'll speak with her about it tomorrow. But at least I have a direction for myself now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I would have several customers that would want it painted.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------

